# Breaking up frozen mince



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone know how to do this effectively?

I tried to smash up some frozen beef & liver mince last night so I didn't have to defrost it all, but it proved completely indestructable 

I just ended up with the upstairs neighbours knocking on the floor because of all my banging! 

I tried first with it still in the plastic bag it comes in, with a rolling pin, and then out of the bag on the floor under a towel with a metal hammer. No effect on the block whatsoever. 

(It's Raw to Go mince, and Lesley from the company told me to break it up like this.)


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I left mine defrost a bit and then cut it up!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

lucyandsandy said:


> I left mine defrost a bit and then cut it up!


Thanks - is it ok to refreeze it once it's defrosted?


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

I just used a knife and saw through them if I break them up, takes a bit of time patients and brute force but you get there in the end.

Also, I have always been told it is ok to defrost and refrost.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm lucky in the sense that I don't have to cut it up (yet  ) but I'd let it defrost then cut what I need out, then freeze the rest, although, if you're dog isn't used to liver - it might not eat it defrosted.. 

With boney meals like chicken carcasses which I get in solid lumps - I use an axe.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I've used a hammer before now, but outside and no towel 

Honestly I find it much easier to defrost, get what I want then refreeze the rest - my dogs have survived it this far


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Just defrost the lot use what you need and chuck the rest back in the freezer!


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i just half defrost then refreeze


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Yay, thanks all! I'll defrost and refreeze then!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I use a clever and hammer  place the clever on the meat, put a folded tea towel on the clever and bash it with the hammer, you can break it into whatever size you want and I always do it outside on a concrete surface.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

mini hacksaw


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Raw feeding sounds like building a shed 
tools required - hammer, axe, hacksaw, next it'll be drills and screwdrivers :lol:


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Lil Doglets said:


> Raw feeding sounds like building a shed
> tools required - hammer, axe, hacksaw, next it'll be drills and screwdrivers :lol:


That's what I was thinking! Didn't realise the toolkit I'd need for feeding raw!

As we don't have any saws or cleavers or axes eek the defrosting solution seems to be the one for us! I am enjoying the image of so many of you hacking up huge carcasses in your yards with enormous axes though


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You need a good cleaver for lamb necks, frozen or not as they can be huge and if you're a bad aim like me a hammer is a must!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I use a frozen food knife on the mince blocks when I need to but mostly leave to defrost and keep in the fridge until they are gone. They stay fresh for about 3 days (not that Mia would care if they weren't). The frozen food knife is really handy for all sorts, looks like a really sturdy bread knife but with different sized serrations on top and bottom edge.
I use a cleaver on the meaty bones though. I told everyone the story of the sheep's head in my bed last time Scott delivered my order.....well after I retrieved it I put it in the freezer long with the rest of the bones. When I went to feed it to Mia it was too big so I decided to split it in half. I out to the yard and whacked the sheeps head with the cleaver, it went halfway through and got stuck so I went back inside to get the hammer we keep behind the bar. While my back was turned Mia picked up the handle of the cleaver and ran after me into the bar. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the customers when they saw me being chased by a German Shorthaired Pointer with a cleaver with a sheep's head hanging off it .....priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Emmastace said:


> I use a frozen food knife on the mince blocks when I need to but mostly leave to defrost and keep in the fridge until they are gone. They stay fresh for about 3 days (not that Mia would care if they weren't). The frozen food knife is really handy for all sorts, looks like a really sturdy bread knife but with different sized serrations on top and bottom edge.
> I use a cleaver on the meaty bones though. I told everyone the story of the sheep's head in my bed last time Scott delivered my order.....well after I retrieved it I put it in the freezer long with the rest of the bones. When I went to feed it to Mia it was too big so I decided to split it in half. I out to the yard and whacked the sheeps head with the cleaver, it went halfway through and got stuck so I went back inside to get the hammer we keep behind the bar. While my back was turned Mia picked up the handle of the cleaver and ran after me into the bar. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the customers when they saw me being chased by a German Shorthaired Pointer with a cleaver with a sheep's head hanging off it .....priceless!!!!!!!


:lol::lol: that is so funny!!!


----------

